# Probleme sauvegarde avec automator



## yddn (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
j'ai crée le processus ci-dessous afin de faire une image d'une application, d'un dossier, etc  à l'aide de freedmg puis de supprimer l'original, vider la corbeille, enlever eventuellement le .app du nom du fichier image et enfin de déplacer l'image sur mon disuqe dur externe pour la sauvegarder.
Je me heurte au problème suivant :
quand je teste le processus dans automator (bouton executer) il fonctionne trés bien mais si je l'enregistre soit en application soit en module il ne s'execute que jusqu'au vidage de la corbeille.
Qelqu'un a t il une idée sur l'origine du problème ?
D'avance merci


----------

